# Topics > Related topics > History >  Old films from British Pathe, London, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Website - britishpathe.com

youtube.com/britishpathe

vimeo.com/britishpathe

facebook.com/britishpathe

twitter.com/britishpathe

linkedin.com/company/british-pathe

British Pathe on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Robot (1950)

 Published on Apr 13, 2014




> Robot invented. RAF (Royal Air Force) Saffron Walden, Essex.

----------


## Airicist

Robot Sensation (1952) 

 Published on Apr 13, 2014




> Unissued / Unused material.
> Man made robot. Innsbruck, Austria.

----------

